# Stabilizing resin question



## Az Turnings

I have a newbie question I was wondering the pros and cons of using pro fast stabilizing resin compared to cactus juice resin?? Thanks


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

I've only tried 2 kinds so far (cactus and gator venom) but they all seem to work the same if you do your steps right. To me it's about price point and the gator is cheaper so I roll with that. 

@norman vandyke has used quite a few different ones and if I remember right has had the same results with all of them. I'm sure he will chime in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

I've only used stick fast and cactus juice and both seem to work the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Just my .02$ I use cactus juice. It works well if your wood is dry and you follow the steps. I'm biased because I know CURTIS and I know he basically developed the at home stabilizing methods so I support him by buying his product. Every time I have an issue he answers the phone and tells me what's wrong. For that kinda service I'll pay a little more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Brain M

I've only used cactus juice as I am a beginer myself. So far it works well and customer service is second to none. I would like to try some others, but don't have the money right now to spend on testing so Im just going to stick with cactus juice as of now. As to the product, (cactus juice) I am pleased with the results.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I too like Curtis but I prefer UltraSeal over anything else I have tried. It by far the mkst expensive. If I did a lot of stabilizing I would buy a drum of it and resell some to offset my costs. In fact Scott and I have discussed the possibility of private-labeling just never done it.

If you use more than a little but not enough to buy a drum and cost is your main consideration I can't tell much difference between all the others, but Ultraseal seems to get harder, doesn't stink as bad and doesn't seem to seep out as bad either. YMMV

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> I too like Curtis but I prefer UltraSeal over anything else I have tried. It by far the mkst expensive. If I did a lot of stabilizing I would buy a drum of it and resell some to offset my costs. In fact Scott and I have discussed the possibility of private-labeling just never done it.
> 
> If you use more than a little but not enough to buy a drum and cost is your main consideration I can't tell much difference between all the others, but Ultraseal seems to get harder, doesn't stink as bad and doesn't seem to seep out as bad either. YMMV



I've seen you and Scott, and maybe one or two others, mention UltraSeal before. Looks like next month I'll be ordering everything else I need to get to start stabilizing. Already picked up a chamber from Colin last month. Was planning on going with Cactus Juice because I'm very familiar with how it works when it comes to working with a piece of wood that has already been stabilized. Would you or @NYWoodturner happen to have a couple spare pen blanks that have been stabilized with UltraSeal that I could purchase to give it a try? I've never knowingly worked with blanks that have been stabilized with UltraSeal but I am interested in working with a couple pieces that have been stabilized with it to see how it compares to working with something that has been stabilized with Cactus Juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> I've seen you and Scott, and maybe one or two others, mention UltraSeal before. Looks like next month I'll be ordering everything else I need to get to start stabilizing. Already picked up a chamber from Colin last month. Was planning on going with Cactus Juice because I'm very familiar with how it works when it comes to working with a piece of wood that has already been stabilized. Would you or @NYWoodturner happen to have a couple spare pen blanks that have been stabilized with UltraSeal that I could purchase to give it a try? I've never knowingly worked with blanks that have been stabilized with UltraSeal but I am interested in working with a couple pieces that have been stabilized with it to see how it compares to working with something that has been stabilized with Cactus Juice.



I can do that. My wife has been getting real excited about stabilizing because I don't like to mess with it. She's even opened an Etsy store to sell stabilized FBE. She's more reliable than me too so if she says she'll do it then it won't take her forever like I do. All she needs is for me to, um, teach her first. 

It's cooling off enough that she'll get back in the shop though so she should be up and running fairly soon. I may have some blanks laying around though I'll look. I know I still have a few hickory burl blanks I stabilized but no way I'm selling those. Lemme see about some FBE or something.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> I can do that. My wife has been getting real excited about stabilizing because I don't like to mess with it. She's even opened an Etsy store to sell stabilized FBE. She's more reliable than me too so if she says she'll do it then it won't take her forever like I do. All she needs is for me to, um, tech her first.
> 
> It's cooling off enough that she'll get back in the shop though so she should be up and running fairly soon. I may have some blanks laying around though I'll look. I know I still have a few hickory burl blanks I stabilized but no way I'm selling those. Lemme see about some FBE or something.



Thanks, Kevin! FBE would be an excellent candidate if that's what you come up with. I've turned a bunch of pens from it stabilized with Cactus Juice, so it would be an excellent comparison wood.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Matt - I'll look as well. I would suggest though to take two blanks from the same piece of wood and stabilize one in CJ and one in US. I'll see if I have a knife block I can split in 2 for that purpose. It will likely be Sunday before I'm back in the shop though. A gentle reminder wouldn't be out of line Sunday morning

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

NYWoodturner said:


> Matt - I'll look as well. I would suggest though to take two blanks from the same piece of wood and stabilize one in CJ and one in US. I'll see if I have a knife block I can split in 2 for that purpose. It will likely be Sunday before I'm back in the shop though. A gentle reminder wouldn't be out of line Sunday morning



Thanks, Scott!

We'll see if I can remember to give that gentle reminder on Sunday!


----------



## Az Turnings

thanks for all the replies everyone!!! So I think I want to buy the hold fast system and was wondering if you guys have heard anything bad about the vacuum generator??? Already have a big air compressor


----------



## Sprung

NYWoodturner said:


> Matt - I'll look as well. I would suggest though to take two blanks from the same piece of wood and stabilize one in CJ and one in US. I'll see if I have a knife block I can split in 2 for that purpose. It will likely be Sunday before I'm back in the shop though. A gentle reminder wouldn't be out of line Sunday morning



Well, I'm a little later than Sunday morning, but I *just* remembered that I was supposed to give you a gentle reminder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

@Sprung Yeah - Tag me this Sunday morning. I'm sure I can come up with something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Az Turnings said:


> thanks for all the replies everyone!!! So I think I want to buy the hold fast system and was wondering if you guys have heard anything bad about the vacuum generator??? Already have a big air compressor



I'd check the specifications for the generator to see what the max vacuum it'll generate is. Most I've looked at don't do more than 24-26 inches of mercury. A better pump like a JB will draw as close to 30 as possible (max vacuum depends on your elevation) the more vacuum you draw the better the stabilizing job.


----------



## Sprung

@NYWoodturner - Scott, I remembered this morning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

@Sprung Matt - Send me your addy. I have to travel out of town for work and would like to get it in the mail tomorrow. If not it will be next Friday before I can get it out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

NYWoodturner said:


> @Sprung Matt - Send me your addy. I have to travel out of town for work and would like to get it in the mail tomorrow. If not it will be next Friday before I can get it out.



Scott, PM sent.


----------

